# Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden



## ueber (15. Juni 2011)

Moin moin,

jeden Tag nach der Arbeit fahre ich mit dem Fahrrad an einem kleinen Rückhaltebecken der Stadt vorbei.

Das Becken ist, denke ich mal, etwas über 2,5 Hektar groß
und fast komplett umwachsen von Bäumen, Sträuchern usw.

Im Becken befinden sich mehrere kleine Inseln, auf denen ich oft Fischreiher  beobachten konnte.

An einer Stelle ist das Becken einfach bis zum Ufer zu erreichen.
_(es gibt natürlich noch andere stellen um an das Becken zu kommen, nur sind die schwerer zu erreichen.)_

Das Becken hat auf der westlichen Seite, im Norden und Süden, jeweils einen Zulauf, die von zwei anderen Rückhaltebecken stammen.

In einem der Zuläufe konnte ich kleine Fischbrut von oben beobachten.
In etwa Fingerlang, relativ schlank & Dunkel/Schwarz.

Am östlichen Ende befindet sich ein Ablauf, an dem es auch einen Zugang zum Becken gibt.
Somit strömt das Gewässer langsam von West nach Ost.

Gestern Abend konnte ich beobachten, wie kleinere Fische Jagt auf Mücken an der Oberfläche gemacht haben.
Und ich bin mir sicher, vor längerer zeit mal einen Karpfen-rücken gesehen zu haben.

Seerosen konnte ich nicht finden, allerdings sind nicht alle Stellen des Beckens einsehbar.
Zu diesen Stellen werde ich demnächst einmal hingehen.

Viel mehr weiß ich leider nicht über das Gewässer.
Allerdings habe ich einmal umgehört und alle möglichen Geschichten zu Ohren bekommen.
Von _*
"Das Gewässer ist schon seit Jahren tot!"*_
bis
*"Dort haben Bekannte einer Freundin der Mutter schon Große Fische geangelt."*.

Daher würde ich das Gewässer gerne erkunden.
Ich will alles wissen.

- Wasserqualität
- Wassertiefe
- Beschaffenheit vom Grund
- Fischarten und -menge
- ? _(Was sollte man noch wissen?)_

Habt ihr Tipps wie ich das alles erkunden kann?
Da der See nicht bewirtet wird, glaube ich auch nicht, dass ich gute Informationen vom Amt bekommen kann.

Fotos folgen, sobald der Akku aufgeladen ist 

Petri...,
Ueber


----------



## Pat 79 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

Hallo,

du solltest erst mal rausfinden ob man dort überhaupt fischen darf bevor du den ganzen Aufwand betreibst.
Da es ja ein Rückhaltebecken der Stadt ist sollten die wohl auch dafür verantwortlich sein und dir Infos darüber geben können.

Wenn das geklärt ist kannst du anfangen auszuloten und den Grund nach verschiedenen Schichten abzusuchen. Das mit dem absuchen kannst du mit ner Grundrute und einem dickerem Blei machen. Auswerfen und vorsichtig mit gefühl ziehen. So merkt man relativ schnell ob es eher schlammig,fest oder steinig ist.


----------



## ueber (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*



Pat 79 schrieb:


> du solltest erst mal rausfinden ob man dort überhaupt fischen darf bevor du den ganzen Aufwand betreibst.


Hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen, alle Rückhaltebecken sind frei befischbar. 
Lediglich der Jahresfischereischein wird benötigt.



Pat 79 schrieb:


> Da es ja ein Rückhaltebecken der Stadt ist sollten die wohl auch dafür verantwortlich sein und dir Infos darüber geben können.


Jein, das Becken ist schon ziemlich alt.
Und ich denke, dass zb. Tiefenangaben ziemlich ungenau sein werden. Letztendlich will ich die Tiefe ja relativ genau für jede stelle bestimmen können.

Soweit ich weiß, wurde und wird in dem Becken nicht besetzt.
D.h. alle Fische haben auf natürlichem Weg in das Becken gefunden.



Pat 79 schrieb:


> Das mit dem absuchen kannst du mit ner Grundrute und einem dickerem Blei  machen. Auswerfen und vorsichtig mit gefühl ziehen. So merkt man  relativ schnell ob es eher schlammig,fest oder steinig ist.


Das wäre auch meine Idee 
Allerdings, wie kann ich am besten herausfinden, ob vor einem potenziellen Angelplatz zb. ein Baum im Wasser liegt, den ich aber nicht sehen kann?
Mit einem langen Stock/Ast das tiefere Ufer abtasten?

Ach und hat evtl. jemand Bilder von Jungfischen?
Möchte gerne wissen, was ich gestern für Fische im Zulauf gesehen hab.


----------



## .Sebastian. (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

Zunächst würde ich dort mit der Spinnrute auftauchen, dann mit der Aalrute und danach kommt erst der Rest  
hoffe es gibt bald einen Bericht, ob du was gefangen hast wünsche petri

jungfische wirst du so einfach auf entfernung kaum unterscheiden können. Häufig mischen sich dir arten auch untereinander.


----------



## Hardyfan (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*



ueber schrieb:


> ...alle Rückhaltebecken sind frei befischbar.


 
Was macht Dich da so sicher?


----------



## hulkhomer (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

Für die Struktur/Tiefe kannst du dir ja auch so eine Echolot holen, bei dem man den Funksender mit der Rute auswerfen kann. Wenn du mit einem Boot drauf darfst, dann eben mal einen Tag loten und eine Karte von Hand erstellen. 

Und wenn du fischen darfst, dann hau einfach mal 2 Ruten mit Wurm raus. Dann hast du auch Zeit zu beobachten. Wenn es Barsche gibt (wovon ich ausgehe), dann siehst du die früher oder später auch jagen.


----------



## ueber (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*






Hier mal ein Bild des Beckens.
Nicht von mir aufgenommen!

Das Becken sieht auf dem Bild doch mächtiger aus als es am Ende ist.
Man kann aber schön die Inseln auf der Westseite erkennen.


----------



## ueber (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Was macht Dich da so sicher


Leider noch nicht sehr viel.
Hauptsächlich die Aussagen von Freunden & Bekannten
und vor allem, dass kein anderes RHB verpachtet oder gesperrt ist. Werde ich aber nochmal genauer recherchieren.



> Für die Struktur/Tiefe kannst du dir ja auch so eine Echolot holen


Das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu teuer.



> Zunächst würde ich dort mit der Spinnrute auftauchen, dann mit der Aalrute und danach kommt erst der Rest
> hoffe es gibt bald einen Bericht, ob du was gefangen hast wünsche petri
> 
> jungfische wirst du so einfach auf entfernung kaum unterscheiden können. Häufig mischen sich dir arten auch untereinander.


In erster Linie will ich das Gewässer erst einmal nicht befischen, sondern nur erkunden.
Erst wenn ich ein genaues Bild vom Gewässer und allem drum herum habe, hole ich meine Angel.
Aber klar, um auf die Fischarten Rückschluss zu erhalten wäre es das einfachste, sie zu Fischen.


----------



## omnimc (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

Badehose und los gehts und ne Taucherbrille nicht vergessen.


----------



## ueber (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

Ich fasse mal zusammen,

*- Wassertiefe*
Mit Pose und Angel ausloten

*- Beschaffenheit vom Grund*
Grundblei langsam über den Grund schleppen

*- Fischarten und -menge*
Auf alle Fische einmal angeln und gucken, was herausgezogen wird.

Aber...
*- Wasserqualität*
Diesen Punkt würde ich noch gerne klären,
gibt es bestimmt Pflanzen im und um das Gewässer herum die auf irgendetwas hinweisen, Mängel und-oder Übersättigung?


----------



## Hardyfan (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

Bevor Du Dir die ganze Arbeit machst, frag lieber bei Deiner Gemeinde- oder Stadtverwaltung nach, ob Du da überhaupt angeln darfst.
Damit es keine bösen Überraschungen gibt|wavey:


----------



## ueber (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Bevor Du Dir die ganze Arbeit machst, frag lieber bei Deiner Gemeinde- oder Stadtverwaltung nach, ob Du da überhaupt angeln darfst.
> Damit es keine bösen Überraschungen gibt|wavey:


Bin dabei, Telefon war eben besetzt, gleich noch einmal versuchen. 

Werde mich heute Abend mit meinem Hund an das Becken setzen und das Wasser beobachten.
Heute ist ja auch die Mondfinsternis, die werde ich sicher auch gut sehen können vor dort aus.

Selbst wenn das Gewässer nicht frei ist, sitzen darf ich da ja


----------



## ueber (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

Soo,
hab das Amt erreicht.

Das RHB war wohl früher (vor ca. 15 Jahren) mal verpachtet.
Ist aber seit dem frei.

Gerade noch mit nem alten Schulfreund telefoniert,
der in dem Gewässer tatsächlich schon das ein oder andere mal gefischt hat. Das ist aber auch schon wieder über 5 Jahre her.

Er meinte, dass er dort noch nichts großartiges verhaften konnte.

Aber genau das entfacht jetzt meinen Ehrgeiz 
Mal gucken was an dem RHB möglich ist.

Letztendlich machen mir aber auch die kleinen Fische sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## Hardyfan (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

Ok - und was hat der Mensch vom Amt gesagt?

Darfst Du da nun angeln?


----------



## ueber (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Ok - und was hat der Mensch vom Amt gesagt?
> 
> Darfst Du da nun angeln?


ja darf ich


----------



## Hardyfan (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

Dann viel Erfolg|wavey:


----------



## ueber (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Dann viel Erfolg|wavey:


Danke,

war eben noch einmal am RHB und hab ein rund herum nach geeigneten Angelpätzen gesucht und auch 2-3 gefunden.
Gleichzeitig hab ich das Wasser beobachtet.
Wieder einige kleine Fische, die die Mücken an der Oberfläche jagen.


----------



## omnimc (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

ohne extra Karte? hast du dir den namen geben lassen? falls doch einer auf die idee kommt zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Flifi97 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

Hi,

Also für Fische, die an der Oberfläche Mücken jagen, wäre ja eine Fliegenrute oder zumindest eine Fliege sinnvoll.
Allerdings dürfte Fliegenfischen echt schwer werden, so wie das auf dem Bild aussieht.
Aber du kanns auch eine Fliege in Kombination mit einer Wasserkugel fischen. An der Fliegenrute, vor allem an einer feinen, macht jeder Fisch Spaß, sei er noch so klein. Es mach manchmal sogar Spaß, auch wenn du nichts fängst. Die Fische schwimmen der Fliege hinterher und schnappen dann Plötzlich zu ... oder lassen's eben bleiben.
So, genug geredet.  Petri Heil


----------



## Steffen90 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

das is ja mal geil! das rhb riecht ja förmlich nach hecht.....
und karpfen falls welche drin sein sollten kämen da bestimmt auch gut.
ich würde nach markanten stellen suchen, bäumen im wasser und wichtig die inseln!!
loten und dann ne runde stippen. da solltest du schonmal nen überblick bekommen. als nächstes spinnfischen und ich als karpfenjäger natürlich auch nen ansitz auf karpfen mit mais
kanten dürfte das teil ja nicht haben. eher badewannenprofil... daher fänd ich die inseln seeeehr intressant. drin sein kann alles.


----------



## ueber (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

Nordwestliiches Ufer, hinter einer Insel
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Ufer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Potentieller Angelplatz


----------



## Flifi97 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

Das "Wasserloch"  sieht echt geil aus. Und Hechte hätten es dort wirklich schön.


----------



## ueber (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

Ich überlege im Moment was der erste Zielfisch sein soll,
bzw. welche Angelmethode ich zu erst versuchen soll.

Ich bin ein absoluter Passivangler (außer mal am Kanal),
da bieten sind Grund und Posen-Montagen an, as well the waggler.

Helft mir mich zu entscheiden 
Sowohl Zielfisch als auch Methode.


----------



## Bananaq (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

Würde paar köderfische stippen und dann einen auf grund legen und einen an der pose anbieten


----------



## Stichling78 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

Moin!
hast du ein glück! Unbekanntes Gewässer. Besser gehts nicht.

Maden am 16er haken, etwas anfüttern und los gehts.

hast du erst mal ein paar weisfische, dann kann mann auch auf Räuber hoffen.

wünsche viel Petri!


Fangerfolge bitte melden.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Jose (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Ok - und was hat der Mensch vom Amt gesagt?
> 
> Darfst Du da nun angeln?





ueber schrieb:


> ja darf ich



besser du stellst deine anfrage nochmal schriftlich - 
dann hättest du die (positive?) antwort schwarz auf weiß.

es wird so viel erzählt


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

Ich weiß nicht in welchem BL das Gewässer liegt, aber es ist definitiv kein Privatgewässer und so ist in vielen (allen?) Bundesländern eine schriftliche Erlaubnis erforderlich.
Auch wenn Du die mündliche Zusage hast, woher soll z.B. die Polizei bei einer Kontrolle wissen, ob Du die Wahrheit sagst?

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle noch was ganz anderes machen. Nämlich fragen ob Du nicht das Gewässer oder zumindest das Fischereirecht pachten kannst. 
Sieht doch so gar nicht schlecht aus und wen Du es pachten kannst und einen ausgewogenen, dem Gewässer angepassten Besatz einbringst ( falls nix drin ist) , hast Du ein herrliches Angelgewässer.


----------



## ueber (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*



Jose schrieb:


> besser du stellst deine anfrage nochmal schriftlich -
> dann hättest du die (positive?) antwort schwarz auf weiß.
> 
> es wird so viel erzählt


Puh...
Ok, dann werd ich 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich würde an Deiner Stelle noch was ganz anderes machen. Nämlich fragen ob Du nicht das Gewässer oder zumindest das Fischereirecht pachten kannst.
> Sieht doch so gar nicht schlecht aus und wen Du es pachten kannst und einen ausgewogenen, dem Gewässer angepassten Besatz einbringst ( falls nix drin ist) , hast Du ein herrliches Angelgewässer.


OH HA,
das Gewässer pachten...

Ich hab gerade keinerlei Vorstellungen was so eine Pacht kostet.
Und erst recht nicht, wie man ein Gewässer anständig bewirtschaftet.

Das scheint mir für einen einzelnen Angler doch schon eine sehr schwere Aufgabe zu sein.

Ich habe zwar einen Fischwirt im Freundeskreis, aber trotzdem würde für mich eine Pacht nur dann Sinn machen, wenn ich mit anderen Anglern zusammenarbeiten kann.
Sprich einen Angelverein gründen und dann das Gewässer zum Hausgewässer machen.

_Auch wenn ich eine Pacht erst einmal ausschließen möchte,
kann mir jemand in etwas sagen was so etwas kostet?_

Da ich ja bis jetzt davon ausgehe, dass das Gewässer frei für jedermann ist, frage ich mich, ob es Legal ist, auch ungepachtet das Gewässer zu besetzen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

Nuja, die Pacht kann alles zwischen einem und ein paar tausend Euro kosten.
Wenn das Gewässer schon lange unverpachtet ist, könte es sein dass Du es für fast Null bekommst wenn Du Dich im Gegenzug darum kümmerst. Weiß ich aber nicht, musst halt fragen.
Kann ja auch sein, dass mit dem Gewässer was nicht in Ordnung ist. Rückhaltebecken können u.U. auch mal vollständig trockenfallen. Dann ist Besatz natürlich Unsinn. 
Kann auch sein, dass die Behörde es gar nicht mehr verpachten will, weil sie frei darüber verfügen möchte.

Ist das Gewässer in Ordnung und nicht zu teuer dürfte es kein Problem sein, ein paar gleichgesinnte unter einen Hut zu bringen und es gemeinsam zu pachten.


----------



## ueber (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nuja, die Pacht kann alles zwischen einem und ein paar tausend Euro kosten.
> Wenn das Gewässer schon lange unverpachtet ist, könte es sein dass Du es für fast Null bekommst wenn Du Dich im Gegenzug darum kümmerst. Weiß ich aber nicht, musst halt fragen.
> Kann ja auch sein, dass mit dem Gewässer was nicht in Ordnung ist. Rückhaltebecken können u.U. auch mal vollständig trockenfallen. Dann ist Besatz natürlich Unsinn.
> Kann auch sein, dass die Behörde es gar nicht mehr verpachten will, weil sie frei darüber verfügen möchte.
> ...


Werde die Möglichkeit zu pachten auf jeden Fall im Hinterkopf behalten, aber zur Zeit ist es Unsinn.

Erst einmal guck ich mir das Gewässer ein-zwei Jahre an.
Wenn es sich zu meinen Hausgewässer entwickelt und sich auch eine Anglergruppe gebildet hat, dann kann man über eine Pacht reden.

Ach ja, das Amt habe ich endlich auch noch einmal erreicht,
selbe Dame wie gestern, sie wird mir eine Bescheinigung zu faxen. 

Let's get ready to ANGEL!!!


----------



## Flifi97 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

HErzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## stephan148 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*

hey interessante sache berichte bitte weiter darüber. Ich will wissen wie es weitergeht..


----------



## ueber (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gewässer erkunden*



stephan148 schrieb:


> hey interessante sache berichte bitte weiter darüber. Ich will wissen wie es weitergeht..


Werde ich machen


----------

